# tomatoes for post workout



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2004)

Thought I'd share this, as my trainer gave me the idea.

 Eat a tomato or two sprinkled with a little salt, with  your protein drink  and creatine. It kicks major ass and tastes really satisfying. It also has the benefit of quenching your thirst! Also, the salt can be used a shuttle for the creatine to get insde of the cell.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 30, 2004)

the sodium is fine for nutrient transport and to replinsh lost sodium from sweating during your workout....but the tomato is not enough carbs to replinish glycogen levels.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, you have a point-but I am on a low carb diet for my contest.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2004)

damn they are so good though


----------

